# THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

$HIT you not...flock of about 500 snows and blues flew over my office in Fargo this morning. They were pretty high, so it looks like they're destined for someplace further north. Kinda bummed if they're doing their flyover already. I was hoping they'd get sidelined further south. Anyone else see them?!
Get ready boys! Time to lay the smackdown!!!!! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

SK is just starting to melt. Lots of snow left so if they are thinking the grass is greener in Canada they are screwed.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I think they are just confused and sick of staying down south. Because there is still a lot of snow even in the southern part of the state fields are about 50-60 percent covered in snow. I think the majority should be here by next weekend if the weather stays nice. Hopefully the northern portion of the state still has some snow which it seems like it will so they can't fly over.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

About a 4 hr. migration N. this morning. They were coming over in big groups! There are some around this afternoon heading south, east, west so maybe some will stick around.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

This was supposed to be an April's Fools thread, but jokes on me: sounds like the birds are screaming over the state line...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Might want to work on your pranking.....cause you nailed it.


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

S%^T they are entering canada already!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> Might want to work on your pranking.....cause you nailed it.


Maybe it's a gift?! I'm psychic!!!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

wtrfowl14 said:


> S%^T they are entering canada already!!


Any truth to this?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Snowgooser said:


> wtrfowl14 said:
> 
> 
> > S%^T they are entering canada already!!
> ...


Yup there here .................. :beer:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

brobones said:


> Snowgooser said:
> 
> 
> > wtrfowl14 said:
> ...


That is no good, we need a couple weeks to whack them first! COME ON!


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep watching them cross the border saturday have a couple fields that they are using next to the border. heading out and setting up for the next couple days right along the border hoping to get some to drop in.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

> Any truth to this?





> Yup there here .................. :beer:





> That is no good, we need a couple weeks to whack them first! COME ON!


There are lots more to come.... the trickle has just started here in SK. you get first crack at those juvies... you will have fun.. :beer:


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I like what I see on the weather forecast for Sask. And it is about blasted time it warmed up !! The snow we got on Sat was melting hard today. My front yard was clear of snow on Friday, had a foot yesterday AM. We go to Sask in 12 days.


----------

